# I'm the supervisor at work and I hate it!



## Desi (Nov 18, 2003)

People don't like to listen to me. They talk back to me and get mad when I ask them to do something. They try to walk all over me. This morning I asked one of the worker where he had been the last ten minutes of his shift the day before. He got angry and asked me why I was bugging him. He tends to disappear often. I had never talked to him about it mostly because of my SA and because of the way he talks to me. The tone and gestures make me feel bad. However I'm fed up and I really needed everyone's help. Unfortunately he is not the only worker that I have trouble with. I have two others who act similar to him. There are also two other workers who hardly do anything. The worst guy at work is gone. I had to go get my boss' boss to help me change him around. He did change, but I had to put up with him for about two months. 
I don't think that I'm mean. I feel that Im fair. I just want everyone to do their work. Because otherwise *I* have to hear it from my boss. My boss doesn't have my back. His "advice" is useless. 
I really shouldn't have taken this job. I cant just quit either. I don't know what to do.


----------



## thruthecracks (Jan 13, 2014)

I suggest you do some research on management techniques. If you decide that you cannot follow the style of these best practices, especially without managerial support, then start preparing for another type of work, perhaps making a lateral move within your company. Making these efforts, you may at least feel more hope about changing your environment.


----------



## jvanb00c (Apr 13, 2012)

Well it sounds like to me accountability is the problem. The people under you have little respect for you because they simply think they can get away with it and it appears they know that your boss doesn't have your back and going to him is useless so they have little to no accountability for their actions. I'm assuming you don't have the power to fire people?


----------



## Rocky71 (Dec 19, 2012)

Desi said:


> People don't like to listen to me. They talk back to me and get mad when I ask them to do something. They try to walk all over me. This morning I asked one of the worker where he had been the last ten minutes of his shift the day before. He got angry and asked me why I was bugging him. He tends to disappear often. I had never talked to him about it mostly because of my SA and because of the way he talks to me. The tone and gestures make me feel bad. However I'm fed up and I really needed everyone's help. Unfortunately he is not the only worker that I have trouble with. I have two others who act similar to him. There are also two other workers who hardly do anything. The worst guy at work is gone. I had to go get my boss' boss to help me change him around. He did change, but I had to put up with him for about two months.
> I don't think that I'm mean. I feel that Im fair. I just want everyone to do their work. Because otherwise *I* have to hear it from my boss. My boss doesn't have my back. His "advice" is useless.
> I really shouldn't have taken this job. I cant just quit either. I don't know what to do.


I'm not a supervisor, but I had to lead some meetings at work, and it's not easy. First off, most people are jealous. It's the why him, and not me syndrome. These people don't factor in, experience, education, loyalty, and more importantly hard work. It's also very difficult to have to adjust to different personalities. In the end, you can't please everybody. People are there to work, and if they don't want to, then they have to understand that in this economy, others are more then willing to do their jobs.

It's difficult for people with SA, to deal with difficult personalities. I think we try to avoid conflict if at all possible. In a supervisor's position, that's not always possible. Sometimes you just have to sit back, and go over exactly for your job description entails.

In the end, if all else fails, you just have to accept that you have to do whats best for you, and the company. That will sometimes mean, that people are going to be upset or disappointed. It's nothing personal, it's just business.

Here is a link that helped me out tremendously in dealing with people.

http://www.lightshouse.org/try-someone-else.html#axzz2pCXcyLPy


----------



## Desi (Nov 18, 2003)

I don't have the power to fire anyone and neither does the manager. We have a union. Its almost impossible to get fired. If it would have been up to me I would have gotten rid of most of them. People do walk all over me. They know I will pick up after them. I try to be nice but its just so hard when they keep doing things that they are not supposed to. And then there is that worker that will talk back to me and get angry. I have already explain to all of them in quick meetings that we sometimes have. That its not personal. Its my job to make sure everything goes well and that the job gets done. Its become hard to deal with.


----------



## Melodies0fLife (Sep 17, 2012)

I've been put in team lead roles for the past few months and I totally understand you. There are a few that do listen to me without fail but there are also a few that doubt me and will always make it hard for me or point out my failures and what not. It's frustrating but I think that's were you have to build trust with your colleagues. A huge part of being a leader is the social aspect of it... You make jokes; laugh with them; build good relations with everyone... You earn their trust, clearly communicate with them about all of your decisions/why you are asking them to do something, showing a lot of appreciation, and also, being mindful of their frustrations or any problems that they have, talk it out with them, and reassure them that you are also there for them if they have any issues. Sure, the job of a leader is to get things done but I also think a leader has to earn trust and respect from their subordinates first... otherwise, they'll keep doubting you and making it hard for you. 

Of course, even though I said this, it's easier said then done. There was a co-worker whom I initially had a strong friendship with; she was put in lead roles at first but since then, I've been replacing her and I think that must have put a strain on our friendship. Today, she blankly ignored me when I asked her to switch her duties with someone else, even though I explained that she was so much better at doing the other activity and it would really help to meet the deadline. But she put on this expression that she wanted to smack me or something... she was always the type to talk **** about other people to me, especially people who boss her around and I have a feeling she is doing the same to me right now... In that situation, I have no idea what to do or say but to just pretend that nothing happened. :/


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Same **** with my team leader. My coworkers would talk back and leave for a while then come back.


----------



## ChuckBrown (Jul 2, 2013)

Desi said:


> I don't have the power to fire anyone and neither does the manager. We have a union. Its almost impossible to get fired. If it would have been up to me I would have gotten rid of most of them. People do walk all over me. They know I will pick up after them. I try to be nice but its just so hard when they keep doing things that they are not supposed to. And then there is that worker that will talk back to me and get angry. I have already explain to all of them in quick meetings that we sometimes have. That its not personal. Its my job to make sure everything goes well and that the job gets done. Its become hard to deal with.


Wow, I was totally in the same spot you were. I was the Supervisor, they were union and wouldn't listen and talk back. I ended up getting another job. My new staff is good, I really don't have to correct them. When I do they are more receptive.

I really do hate confrontations though, sometimes I wonder if I am cut out for management.


----------



## Mask132 (Dec 23, 2013)

> I don't have the power to fire anyone


What _do_ you have the power to do?


----------



## Schmosby (Jan 26, 2014)

Yea people are disgusting, you would think if you were being paid to work, that you would work, but most people are selfish and disgusting, I'm not going back into management, I did my time and it was more than enough, I want to work with animals now.


----------



## rilakkuma (May 2, 2013)

Tell those punks whose boss.


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

Sounds like a nightmare job for a SA. I waited tables once, and that was pretty horrible.


----------

